# Logiciel pour surfer anonymement sur mac



## dbol (20 Février 2012)

Bonjour
quel meilleur logiciel me permettra de surfer anonymement sur mac ?
merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2012)

dbol a dit:


> Bonjour
> quel meilleur logiciel me permettra de surfer anonymement sur mac ?
> merci



Bonjour,

Tu peux naviguer avec Safari, en navigation privée. (clic sur Safari dans la barre du haut)
Ou ne pas naviguer du tout, ça t'évitera d'avoir peur de laisser des traces 

Cordialement


----------



## dbol (20 Février 2012)

ificti a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu peux naviguer avec Safari, en navigation privée. (clic sur Safari dans la barre du haut)
> Ou ne pas naviguer du tout, ça t'évitera d'avoir peur de laisser des traces
> ...



Merci mais en fait, c'est pour télécharger en peer to peer (des choses légales évidemment !)
merci


----------



## jonas971 (20 Février 2012)

Tu veux télécharger illégalement des produits légaux?


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2012)

Plutôt, il ne veut pas que l'on sache ce qu'il télécharge, même si c'est légal. Nuance. 
Dans certaines contrées, ça peut être appréciable.

Le mode privé des navigateurs, c'est simplement que les navigateurs ne laissent pas de trace sur la machine. C'est pratique mais limité. Pour un anonymat sur la toile, il faut d'autres techniques.

Je déplace dans le forum Réseaux, plus pertinent.


----------



## jonas971 (20 Février 2012)

Bah dans ce cas, Firefox propose une option dans ce genre, que j'utilise depuis que j'ai mon Mac.

Alors:
 dans la barre des menus: =>Préférence
                                           =>(onglet)Vie Privée
                                                =>(cocher)Indiquer aux sites Web de ne pas me pister

J'espère ne pas me tromper.


----------



## dbol (20 Février 2012)

jonas971 a dit:


> Bah dans ce cas, Firefox propose une option dans ce genre, que j'utilise depuis que j'ai mon Mac.
> 
> Alors:
> dans la barre des menus: =>Préférence
> ...



Si tu te trompes Robert.
ce n'est pas ce que je cherche.

Je veux faire du peer to peer sans que l'on puisse remonter à mon ip...voilou...


----------



## jonas971 (20 Février 2012)

dbol a dit:


> Je veux faire du peer to peer sans que l'on puisse remonter à mon ip...voilou...



Bon tes exigence sont un peux trop ... pour moi

Je prends la Porte.

Quoi que si tu trouve un moyen de te cacher de Monsieur Hadopie...


----------



## porchevin (3 Mars 2012)

désolé mais le peer to peer est du piratage.
comme il n'y a pas moyen de payer à la source en fonction du volume de vente les créateurs auteurs interprètes n'ont pas de revenus si vous copiez illégalement et à la fin il n'y aura plus rien à pirater puisque la source aura été tarie...
je sais ça fait un peu morale moralisateur mais la requête de départ est déjà un peu limite......
mieux vaut surfer chez les hackers


----------



## sparo (3 Mars 2012)

NON le peer to peer c'est un procédé d'échange de fichiers, c'est d'ailleurs le plus efficace et le plus logique vis a vis du principe d'internet ...
Après tu peux télécharger des choses légal et/ou illégal par tout un tas de de méthodes ....

Le peer to peer est la meilleure méthode pour diffuser rapidement un fichier sur la toile sans avoir recourir à un serveur avec une grosse bande passante...
C'est très utilisé dans tout un tas d'applications parfaitement légal.
Je vous rappel que le fait de télécharger un fichier sur un serveur en direct c'est exactement le meme concept que le minitel .....
Le peer to peer est bien plus performant, économique, écologique et fiable que toutes les autres méthodes d'échanges de fichiers


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2012)

Et rappelons aussi que le P2P est utilisé depuis longtemps pour les distributions de logiciels libres [images ISO de Linux pour prendre un exemple connu].

Comme souvent (voir aussi les _newsgroups_) une technique peut être employée pour des activités légales comme des activités illégales.


----------



## jpultra (3 Mars 2012)

Dans toutes ces opinions, j'aimerais juste souligner qu'une certaine utilité de P2P est illégale aujourd'hui comme beaucoup de choses étaient illégales dans le temps. Ce qui ne veut pas dire quultérieurement les opinions ne changeront pas !!
En tout cas, on peut quand même dire que ceux qui partagent sur ce réseau sont de gentils pirates ou des Robin des Bois modernes !!
Après pour dbol, on ne peut rentrer ici clairement dans des explications, désolé, mais le lieu n'est pas trop approprié !
À titre d'information quand même, les VPN (Virtual Private Network) existent pour le plus grand bonheur de ceux qui les utilisent !
Allez, bonne découverte sur le P2P !


----------



## Ali Ibn Bachir, Le Gros (5 Mars 2012)

porchevin a dit:


> désolé mais le peer to peer est du piratage.



Non c'est une technologie. Elle peut servir pour violer la loi ou servir à des choses qui ne violent pas la loi. 

Certains éditeurs de logiciels distribuent leurs produit en téléchargement en utilisant le peer to peer pour économiser la bande passante. 

Certaines personnes l'utilisent pour obtenir du contenu sans le payer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h11 ----------




dbol a dit:


> Bonjour
> quel meilleur logiciel me permettra de surfer anonymement sur mac ?
> merci



Il te faut t'abonner à un _VPN anonyme_. Tape ça dans Google.


----------

